# Surfside Surf Fishing 8/21-8/28



## Kobza223 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey all, I'm going to be on vacation down here the week of the 21st. I am planning on bringing a couple surf rods and my cast net. We've gone on vacation that week before and I can usually catch mullet in the surf for bait.
I don't think I'm going to travel anywhere to surf fish, just in front of our place. I've been lurking on the site and reading up on some old threads. Just wanted to see if anyone had any tips that I may have missed.

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Should be the normal thing. Live mullet and chunks. Keep dead ones on ice not in ice. Go to Baisch Boys Bait and Tackle in Murrells Inlet and ask what's happening. Good people and they'll give you the low down.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Live Mullet Carolina rigged Up Close might Bring In Nice Flounder


----------



## Mi Brent (Jun 3, 2017)

The mullet were running on the beach all day today in Surfside and Garden City Beach.


----------



## Kobza223 (Sep 3, 2018)

Trhenley said:


> Live Mullet Carolina rigged Up Close might Bring In Nice Flounder


Up close, as in the breakers or just past the breakers?


----------



## Kobza223 (Sep 3, 2018)

Mi Brent said:


> The mullet were running on the beach all day today in Surfside and Garden City Beach.


Glad to hear they are already there. Thanks for the info on the mullet


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Kobza223 said:


> Up close, as in the breakers or just past the breakers?


have caught them as shallow as less than Knee deep or less right in the foam trial and error but don't be afraid to go right up next to beach


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

When you have a gently sloping beach and the tide comes in its a lot of fun catching that knee high water. I’m fishing the reserve of when I was down in June. I got low tide in the early morning for most of the week vs high tide. Where we r staying I had a nice hole right in front of me. Now I got to find the next hole being the tide is low in am but the beach really really slopes in at the break at low tide so it’s hard to fish right at the suds.


----------



## Kobza223 (Sep 3, 2018)

Do I have to investigate at low tide and try to find a hole or depressions and fish there? I'm open to catching anything but would love to improve my chances. This year I'm going to go in the morning more before the people start swimming and whatnot. I just don't have a ton of strategy other than my gear and my plan for bait.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

small circle hooks on a double bottom rig with fresh shrimp not frozen youll catch plenty of stuff in waves with an occasional bonus


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

Those are my exact dates to. See you there!


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

Kobza223 said:


> Do I have to investigate at low tide and try to find a hole or depressions and fish there? I'm open to catching anything but would love to improve my chances. This year I'm going to go in the morning more before the people start swimming and whatnot. I just don't have a ton of strategy other than my gear and my plan for bait.


I always fish the holes. The fish travel up and down them like a highway. At low tide it’s usually easier. Where I stayed in June and now this weekend how the beach is contoured fishing the high tide give me a huge pool right in front of me which makes for easy fishing.
Being morning is low tide this trip I have to find what is going on further out. I’ll walk out and see how it goes up and down and go from there.

I fish first light till it just dies off. That might be 30 mins or 3 hours. In June I found myself still out there when my family was coming out and others so I pulled in. I will throw back out when neighbors go inside or my kids aren’t in the water. If no one is swimming it’s game on. I still caught stuff all day. Kept my kids excited. Nothing awesome during the day but it game me cutbait to use at night or next morning. Bit first light was and is always best for me. You get that 20 mins blues blitz in North Carolina every single year it seems. Lol


----------



## Kobza223 (Sep 3, 2018)

Mike00027 said:


> Those are my exact dates to. See you there!


Nice, good week to go down there


----------



## Kobza223 (Sep 3, 2018)

jimim77 said:


> I always fish the holes. The fish travel up and down them like a highway. At low tide it’s usually easier. Where I stayed in June and now this weekend how the beach is contoured fishing the high tide give me a huge pool right in front of me which makes for easy fishing.
> Being morning is low tide this trip I have to find what is going on further out. I’ll walk out and see how it goes up and down and go from there.
> 
> I fish first light till it just dies off. That might be 30 mins or 3 hours. In June I found myself still out there when my family was coming out and others so I pulled in. I will throw back out when neighbors go inside or my kids aren’t in the water. If no one is swimming it’s game on. I still caught stuff all day. Kept my kids excited. Nothing awesome during the day but it game me cutbait to use at night or next morning. Bit first light was and is always best for me. You get that 20 mins blues blitz in North Carolina every single year it seems. Lol


Sounds good. I was reading up on reading the beach/surf today. Sounds like I really need to wait until I get there to see what the beach looks like. I'm just impatient and anxious lol


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

Yes you do cause the beach changes so much as you move up or down on it. 5 houses down might be totally different. Early morning I really spread my poles out as people come out I center myself in front of our place.


----------



## jbmaris (Nov 29, 2018)

Here are two articles from my site that could help. Tight lines.








Fish Like A Pro. How To Pick A Place To Surf Fish. How The Waves Control Everything.


Where to Surf Fish how waves contour sand creating rip currents, trough, and holes.



ameliafishbites.com












Surf Fishing Bull Redfish * Amelia Fish Bites


Surf fishing bull redfish. Allow plenty of time before pulling tight, a 20 or 30 count is required to allow the redfish plenty of time to



ameliafishbites.com


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

Yah know I have read and watched videos on reading the surf but today it came together for me. My sister in law and myself walked way way way out today at low tide. We ended up where the first break out was. We fished on that flat till the water was up past our waste. But I’m standing out there looking back stcthst beach and watching the tide and the breaks. Suds. Everything. Then I got out of the water sat down and started watching the surf. I could pick out all the low spots call when waves would break and just had a way better understanding of everyrhing. Man fishing out far like that onto deeper water was awesome. We were really having fun. Man if a school of blues or Spanish came through it probably would have been crazy. But we had a really good time.


----------

